# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > حرفه ای: ارسال ایمیل بدون محدودیت برای برنامه نویسان

## M.KH-SH

با سلام

لطفاً در بحث و گفتگو ما شرکت کنین و نظرات خودتون رو به ما بگین تا سرویس هرچه بهتری رو در اخیار برنامه نویسان و مردم قرار بدیم


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B3%D8%A7%D9%86

----------

